# How does my scape look?



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It looks lopsided; the left side has too much visual weight due to the heavy branches.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

how do i fix it? add a small dw on the left side? i was hoping for the stems to grow to the top to make it look more balanced.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Wood/rocks are structural and plants can only do so much to balance them. You'll need to move the wood or add wood on the right side.

Also, the left side substrate line should be straight, not raised.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

ok thanks ill try it tomorrow


----------



## burr740 (Feb 19, 2014)

I think it's fine, providing the current plants fill in around the DW and rocks. This is the type of tank that is made by the fish, which you just happen to have some very nice ones to do just that. Only thing I would think about is adding some voracious stems or vals along the very back right side to help balance things. I think you need a more dramatic display of flora right there.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

in the dw i have java fern, crypt balanse, trident java fern, and crypt wendtii it should look pretty good when it grows out.


----------



## Siddhartha Saive (Nov 21, 2013)

The driftwood looks grt but looks outta place in the corner. I suggest you move the driftwood a bit to the right, just off center. (the golden ratio) it would be more visually pleasing. (Left 1/3rd to right 2/3rd junction)


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Siddhartha Saive said:


> The driftwood looks grt but looks outta place in the corner. I suggest you move the driftwood a bit to the right, just off center. (the golden ratio) it would be more visually pleasing. (Left 1/3rd to right 2/3rd junction)


I would not recommend placing it off center as that would still be lopsided. Placing it in the middle would be better since it provides aesthetic balance on both sides - bouquet style.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

How does it look now? Still need to fill in the left side with more plants








samsung galaxy s3


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It looks much better. I would place that left plant somewhere in the back of the wood. You should consider adding Java ferns between the branches. Also, the left side substrate line should be straightened.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I think im done moving stuff around my discus are hating me right now lol








samsung galaxy s3


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

How many pieces of wood is that? If you can move the tall one in the center to be slanted to the left, it would look better. Hopefully, your discus won't be spiteful if you moved that one.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

5-6 pieces


----------



## jmf3460 (Aug 21, 2013)

boo, I liked it before to the left. centered scapes just look totally unnatural to me. BTW your discus look amazing, are those Hans discus or Kenny by chance??


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks the 3 leopards are kennys


----------



## AlecFish (Nov 26, 2011)

In general, what would say is the range in length of those manzanita pieces? I'm doing a rescape like you and my idea is to make it centered, all I need to know now is how big the branches should be.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

18-20 in


----------



## Siddhartha Saive (Nov 21, 2013)

Looks much better now [emoji4]


----------



## Steve002 (Feb 7, 2014)

Sit back for a few weeks and think about it. I'm sure improvements will come to mind.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I think I'm gonna keep it like this and wait for all the plants to grow out


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

samsung galaxy s3


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

I like the sand but I think the green to tan doesn't work well, like it's a desert on the right side. If the foreground plants were moved back so the sand shows through, it would look better balanced. Also, that green stem plant on the left looks out of place.


----------



## ChadKruger (Mar 27, 2013)

I feel as if there are to many fish and they become visually distracting. They over power the scape. I'd go down to a pair or two and that's it. Also the angel fish are jarring to me. I keep focusing on them and away from the beautiful discus.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

week update








added nana pettite, a. nana. needleleaf javfern, and regular java fern to the dw


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

Might be my phone, but your weekly update photo is not showing :c


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

does that work now?

samsung galaxy s3


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Just ordered some riccia to tie onto the driftwood ends


----------



## mayphly (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice looking tank!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

That looks much better. What's the background plant behind the wood? It should be green so it's not going to intrude on the form of the branches.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Rotala rotundifolia


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Is there any way you could change the white background? Maybe black instead?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

Used to have a black background I like the white one better

samsung galaxy s3


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

Once the plants grow out, a black background will help show the form of the plants since it absorbs light, not reflect it. Also, a bamboo window screen would also work as a backdrop.


----------



## Mac6737 (Jul 6, 2008)

I think it looks fine, in all arrangements, and all the subjective judgments are just that. 

I have a 90 gallon planted discus tank, but my plants are all stunted and plagued by algae. My fish look fine, and my parameters are all good (whenever I test). I've upgraded my lighting to T5 (or whatever you call the very slim high output kind) and added a carbon supplement. Algae, algae, algae! What am I doing wrong?

Thanks


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

How many hours do u use the light for? Do u have a circulation power head? Co2 Fertz? how often do u do wc?


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

I had some branches left over and decided to add them on top of the tank so it looks like the branches are coming out of the tank. Thinking about adding some air plants on the branches. How many hours of light do they need or would direct sunlight be better? my tank is directly behind a window









samsung galaxy s3


----------



## Thumper828 (Feb 13, 2014)

That looks really good...What type of lighting do you have? the whole tank looks lit...


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

1 dual t8
1 dual t5
1 beamswork superbright led
backlit background
They all go on at various times not all at once.


----------



## Solcielo lawrencia (Dec 30, 2013)

It doesn't look good with the branches sticking out like that.


----------



## du3ce (Jan 26, 2013)

im gonna add some ivy to the branches and some air plants as well


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

I would add a forest-themed type drape. Then it would really have some depth.


----------

